# Another Disappearance in Solidarity



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Cnote has been exiled, and I'm leaving voluntarily. Of course, the reason for it is Chi's quite obvious and quite ridiculous bias, which he chooses to manifest in the form of unnecessary infractions. I imagine that the thread about abortion is ripe with posts for Chi to ban me, and he's probably sitting on them like eggs, waiting for them to hatch at the right moment for a strike.

All the complaints about the tenor of conversation we see on this forum can subside now - you can have it your way after all. You can have your bland conversations about which composer is better, and you can avoid the serious discussions that make you oh so uncomfortable. SuperChi has come to your aid, with a feather tickler for one side of the debate, and an iron fist for the other.

See you whenever, dudes and dudettes, maybe when the management stops indulging in ego trips.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

How come Ive never received an infraction?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, Polie...maybe it's just that sometimes you don't live up to the last part of your name and are not very nice. But I don't think that's the problem.

Why don't you freakin' try starting threads that have something to do with music for a change! Sure,...some here are biased and I may even be one of them but I gotta tell you, I roll my eyes and get a little disturbed when every, single daing day there's yet another thread about utter B S! Sure, I know some of these things are very important to you and others but this is a CLASSICAL MUSIC FORUM and quite honestly, I rarely even see participating in those sections anymore. It's always gay this and gay that, politics, doctors...ANYTHING but music. 

And here you are, dissing us again..."bland discussions about which composer is better". You used to like to talk about this stuff! Man, there are many other forums to talk about that other crap but I sincerely hope you don't leave as I have grown to like you very much and know for a fact that you have much to offer MUSICALLY. I don't know what happened to Cnote, which I liked, but I did notice he opened more threads in a week than I did in a year...NONE about music. Anyway,...sorry for the rant. 


much love, my brother!




Mikey


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

By the way, for those who may want to know, I recommend a politics forum where I used to be active:

www.politicsforum.org

(This is allowed right as its not a competitor site?)


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

kv466 said:


> Hey, Polie...maybe it's just that sometimes you don't live up to the last part of your name and are not very nice. But I don't think that's the problem.
> 
> Why don't you freakin' try starting threads that have something to do with music for a change! Sure,...some here are biased and I may even be one of them but I gotta tell you, I roll my eyes and get a little disturbed when every, single daing day there's yet another thread about utter B S! Sure, I know some of these things are very important to you and others but this is a CLASSICAL MUSIC FORUM and quite honestly, I rarely even see participating in those sections anymore. It's always gay this and gay that, politics, doctors...ANYTHING but music.
> 
> ...


For reference, I do adore musical discussions, but no _discussion_ happens here. People post *****, meaningless polls, and ask questions so mundane that I resent the wasted molecules of glucose my brain spent on reading them. I had no choice but to liven things up with gays and Mormons! <3 you Mikey.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I hear you, man.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> How come Ive never received an infraction?


Maybe you don't get into anything "difficult"---it's easy ,go with the flow and be "nice".


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> For reference, I do adore musical discussions, but no _discussion_ happens here. People post *****, meaningless polls, and ask questions so mundane that I resent the wasted molecules of glucose my brain spent on reading them. I had no choice but to liven things up with gays and Mormons! <3 you Mikey.


_"People"_ post '*****'? If you posted as much non-'*****' stuff about music, instead of the highly prejudiced crap you have been posting, the quality of musical discussion would have improved - _do you think?_

C'mon whippersnapper!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sure that _Poley_ noticed that _Cnotell_ was shooting from the hip the past few days, obviously hoping to get banned for the summer. _Poley_ thinks that action provides him with ammunition. I think he's shooting blanks.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

^^^

lololol

I only shoot heavy grade .9mm hollow points; and 30/30, and .38's and .223's and, well...not blanks, lol.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I'm sure that _Poley_ noticed that _Cnotell_ was shooting from the hip the past few days, obviously hoping to get banned for the summer. _Poley_ thinks that action provides him with ammunition. I think he's shooting blanks.


Indeed, Cnote said as much to me in a PM. The metaphor about my ammunition is lost on me... Let's get this straight, though, the actual content of the forum is not _really_ why I'm leaving. I'm leaving because Chi is a worthless, biased moderator who makes the forum an unpleasant place to be.

Hi, Chi!!! <3 you. :tiphat:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey! You can't blame the guy for coming from two of the worst towns in the country! At least one of them knows how to make a beef sandwich, even though they dye their river green! The other one, well...if it wasn't for DiBruno's at the Italian market or Reading, the place would be a dump. 


Just the same, I've never had a problem with any Mod!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

kv466 said:


> Just the same, I've never had a problem with any Mod!


That's because you're so loveable. They take one look at a vampire pig and start harassing me. It's racist.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

lol internet


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> ^^^
> 
> lololol
> 
> I only shoot heavy grade .9mm hollow points; and 30/30, and .38's and .223's and, well...not blanks, lol.


Hah. Yeah, I'm sure you don't shoot blanks. But you don't shoot .9mm ammo either; there would be no room for the 'hollow'.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

emiellucifuge said:


> How come Ive never received an infraction?
> 
> 
> Moody said:
> ...


Perhaps because you're not a serial violator of the Forum Rules...

And naah- anyone who's seen 'emiell' posting on environmental issues cannot say that he doesn't get into anything "difficult."


emiellucifuge said:


> By the way, for those who may want to know, I recommend a politics forum where I used to be active: (...) (This is allowed right as its not a competitor site?)


Nay, for those who are more energized by politics than by music, it is not merely allowed, it is _encouraged._


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Polednice said:


> Cnote has been exiled, and I'm leaving voluntarily. Of course, the reason for it is Chi's quite obvious and quite ridiculous bias, which he chooses to manifest in the form of unnecessary infractions. I imagine that the thread about abortion is ripe with posts for Chi to ban me, and he's probably sitting on them like eggs, waiting for them to hatch at the right moment for a strike.
> 
> All the complaints about the tenor of conversation we see on this forum can subside now - you can have it your way after all. You can have your bland conversations about which composer is better, and you can avoid the serious discussions that make you oh so uncomfortable. SuperChi has come to your aid, with a feather tickler for one side of the debate, and an iron fist for the other.
> 
> See you whenever, dudes and dudettes, maybe when the management stops indulging in ego trips.


Being given an equal opportunity, regardless of chronological or emotional age, to participate here means all play with the same bat, ball, and rules of the game as everyone else.

Going into a pout about it is the complete opposite of that - its for kids - this is not a forum for kid - like behavior, nor a place for a display 'all about you.'

If you do not care to participate at the expected level, and can not refrain from using a forum for your own entertainment and self-indulgence, then you shouldn't play - because you are not ready for it. To stamp your feet, squish your face up and wave little fists in the air because you are not getting your own way is not interesting, nor worthy of any sympathy.

Really.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

PetrB said:


> Filling up a thread with close to a dozen entries of puerile one-liners is not contributing to a discussion of anything. The notion any forum is 'there for your self-indulgent fun is pretty New-Age Self-centered, if you want to talk about indulging ego trips and an almost narcissistic idea 'its all for and about you.'
> 
> I like the kid / kidette? but if you're going to mess up like that, you deserve the detention, like any misbehaving school kid.


Then give it to me, babe, it makes the forum withdrawal much easier.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

PetrB said:


> Filling up a thread with close to a dozen entries of puerile one-liners is not contributing to a discussion of anything. The notion any forum is 'there for your self-indulgent fun is pretty New-Age Self-centered, if you want to talk about indulging ego trips and an almost narcissistic idea 'its all for and about you.'
> 
> I like the kid / kidette? but if you're going to mess up like that, you deserve the detention, like any misbehaving school kid.


By the way, I fully accept the charge of childishness - I don't have respect enough for the forum to act in a more becoming manner. But, to be clear, with few exceptions such as the ever-charming Mikey ("_such as_", folks, I'm not doing a full list  ), the forum is pretty much constituted by argument-seeking, one-line-loving juveniles (myself included), and petulant old ****-wipes who think their decrepit appearance entitles them to a moral high-ground. You can disavow my kind of behaviour, and act differently all you want, but you're not above it - you're a pig in **** like the rest of us. :tiphat:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Polednice said:


> For reference, I do adore musical discussions, but no _discussion_ happens here. People post *****, meaningless polls, and ask questions so mundane that I resent the wasted molecules of glucose my brain spent on reading them. I had no choice but to liven things up with gays and Mormons! <3 you Mikey.


I respectfully disagree with your assessment of the forum. As a matter of fact, *THE* most popular forum is the Classical Music Discussion area ... it has the MOST threads/posts and *THE* most activity of any other forum area on this site. That speaks volumes 

This thread has been closed (for obvious reasons). The Administrators will not tolerate abusive remarks about other members and/or its staff.


----------

